# Fitting a different gas regulator



## twizz (Mar 16, 2006)

Can anyone give any advice on using a foreign (Swedish) gas regulator on a new Burstner, please? With our previous van it was easy, just connect the rubber hose to the Swedish reg instead of to the normal one. With the new van the regulator is "plumbed in" with a thin metal pipe leading on from it into the van. Is there any easy way of disconnecting it and connecting a different regulator with a much larger fitting coming from it than the plumbed in one, if you see what I'm getting at? We bought the reg and a hugely expensive Swedish gas bottle last year and would be very loathe to see all that expense go to waste! 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

With the new 30mbar gas system the on-boards regulator is suitable for all gas bottles, both propane and butane.

What you will probably need is a new pigtail, the high pressure hose that connects the gas bottle to the regulator.

If the foreign bottle has a non standard thread then you will almost certainly only be able to buy this in the country of use. It may however has a thread the same as some other European bottle so it may be available in the UK.


----------



## twizz (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for that. Not wishing to be dense, but do you mean that what I need to buy is the piece of hose that runs from the gas bottle to the top of the fixed regulator, but with a fitting for a Swedish bottle thread at one end instead of the normal Calor one, and the same fitting as at present to attach to the top of the regulator at the other ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes, that is exactly what djc is saying. Try >Gaslow< they sell a number of adaptors. Somewhere I ahve also seen what fitting fit which continetal bottles but cannot remember where. Perhaps someone else can point it out.

peedee


----------



## twizz (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, peedee. I've had a quick look at the Gaslow website but can't see anything straightaway that will do it. If the worst comes to the worst we'll look in Sweden when we get there or in Germany as we go through. There must be loads of Burstners and presumably other vans with the same fixed regulators visiting Sweden that need convertors to Swedish gas bottles, so they must be available somewhere.

Thanks again


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

To reiterate you must find out what type of thread is used at the bottle end.

It may be the same as one of the more common varieties and therefore be available in the UK. It may however only be available in the host country.


----------

